# Fast manager q



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone using Fast Manager Q? I just saw this in Printwear and checked it out on the web site. Much more affordable for a single person shop like me, but I just want to see if anyone has tried it. 
I hate doing paperwork, therefore quoting jobs is a pain in the donkey.


----------



## Tunnelmen (Sep 26, 2008)

I would love to hear of anywone that is using fast manager Q also.


----------



## sacshirtshop (Aug 3, 2010)

We are currently in the process of setting up Fastmanager Q, I have had training sessions with reps from the company. However we don't have experience with any other shop management equipment so I don't have anything to compare it to.

The set up isn't very intuitive. But the for the price it seems to be the best out there that I have seen.

I will reply with more comments if we get everything up and running the way we want it


----------



## d4s (Dec 12, 2011)

How is Q working out for you since your install and 6 months under your belt?


----------

